# Pet Store ID?



## Jackie (Nov 25, 2007)

Hey there. I was in a local shop today near my house just checking out all the new critters they had a couple of cobalt blues that caught my eye. Of course I ended up taking home two, out of the three (now I feel bad I might have to go back for him), but one of them just seems a little... weird? I'm not sure but the colors are a little off from the pictures I've seen, but it sure has the attitude of a cobalt. 

Anyone have a clue?


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Nov 25, 2007)

Holy crap. Really. GO GET THE OTHER ONE! GET THEM ALL! TELL THEM TO ORDER MORE!!!!


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Nov 25, 2007)

That is Monocentropus balfouri by the way. One of the rarest in the hobby, Id kill to have one in my collection.


----------



## problemchildx (Nov 25, 2007)

...how much are they selling them for? 

haha you are very lucky.


----------



## Fenrir (Nov 25, 2007)

holy jesus :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool:  its beautiful...


----------



## Tunedbeat (Nov 25, 2007)

Hey, if they were going for cobalt blue prices, I'll take fifty of them please.  But is this serious?  These are very rare and even rarer to be at a Pet shop.


----------



## Lorgakor (Nov 25, 2007)

Something is telling me this is a joke.


----------



## REAL (Nov 25, 2007)

It can happen, I know it happens quite a lot with many other things besides tarantulas....


----------



## thedude (Nov 25, 2007)

Holy Crap Man!!!! Go Get That Thing!!! NOW!!


----------



## syndicate (Nov 25, 2007)

i cant believe it lolz!if u found that your possibly the luckiest person ever or this is one of the best pranks ever pulled on ab.why is it on woodchips?!


----------



## GoTerps (Nov 25, 2007)

Sure, they're being smuggled off of Socotra to be sold in pet shops as cobalts... riiiiiggghht.

It's says in her profile she works in a pet shop, and she lives on Long Island... who else lives on Long Island, works at a pet shop, and has a female M. balfouri?  hmmm... maybe the same person who's the second friend listed on her myspace  

Eric


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Nov 25, 2007)

GoTerps said:


> Sure, they're being smuggled off of Socotra to be sold in pet shops as cobalts... riiiiiggghht.
> 
> It's says in her profile she works in a pet shop, and she lives on Long Island... who else lives on Long Island, works at a pet shop, and has a female M. balfouri?  hmmm... maybe the same person who's the second friend listed on her myspace
> 
> Eric


Damn we have a detective. :clap: I would have never connected those dots.....

But back to my other question..... does that beauty always sit on bark chips?


Already answered on the other thread IGNORE MY QUESTION lol.


----------



## problemchildx (Nov 25, 2007)

I actually noticed the pet shop thing, but my inferior brain couldn't put it farther than that.


:wall:


----------



## CFNSmok.PL (Nov 25, 2007)

It must be a joke. The web looks like it is dammaged and moved as well. not build in the corner.

Smok.


----------



## Stylopidae (Nov 25, 2007)

talkenlate04 said:


> Damn we have a detective. :clap: I would have never connected those dots.....
> 
> But back to my other question..... does that beauty always sit on bark chips?
> 
> ...



What we have here is a guy who knows his spiders, their origins, a little bit about the import/export process and two bits of common sense.


----------



## Philth (Nov 26, 2007)

GoTerps said:


> Sure, they're being smuggled off of Socotra to be sold in pet shops as cobalts... riiiiiggghht.
> 
> It's says in her profile she works in a pet shop, and she lives on Long Island... who else lives on Long Island, works at a pet shop, and has a female M. balfouri?  hmmm... maybe the same person who's the second friend listed on her myspace
> 
> Eric


Oh man:wall:  I was hoping you wouldn't see it until the morning. way to ruin the fun. 

For those of you concerned about the spider, it does not live on wood chips. In fact thats _Ephebopus murinus_ silk that I stole out of another cage and dumped it in a KK to make it look like a "Pet shop ID thread"  This was done during a upgrade for my female.

   
later, Tom


----------



## butch4skin (Nov 26, 2007)

You sly devil. You had Ryan all excited. Thought he was gonna turn around and see one in the next store window and whatnot.


----------



## AubZ (Nov 26, 2007)

talkenlate04 said:


> That is Monocentropus balfouri by the way. One of the rarest in the hobby, Id kill to have one in my collection.


What he said.


----------



## butch4skin (Nov 26, 2007)

What's their temperment/habits like? Are they typical OW? Secretive? Semi-arboreal, what?


----------



## Hedorah99 (Nov 26, 2007)

Can I get all the people who were booking flights to Long Island to raise their hands. Anyone, anyone, Bueller, Bueller.


----------



## syndicate (Nov 26, 2007)

is it april already haha!hilarious!!!


----------



## GoTerps (Nov 26, 2007)

Philth said:


> Oh man:wall:  I was hoping you wouldn't see it until the morning. way to ruin the fun.


I couldn't let people get _too_ worked up, I think Ryan peed in his pants a little bit.  

Eric


----------



## Stylopidae (Nov 26, 2007)

GoTerps said:


> I couldn't let people get _too_ worked up, I think Ryan peed in his pants a little bit.
> 
> Eric


I think we'll be able to do DNA tests on those tadpoles in that 'urine'.


----------



## Hedorah99 (Nov 26, 2007)

Cheshire said:


> I think we'll be able to do DNA tests on those tadpoles in that 'urine'.


Forgive me for getting all Phil Jones in here, but...


  :clap: :clap: ;P ;P :worship: :worship:


----------



## syndicate (Nov 26, 2007)

i wonder how quick her pm box was filled with offers to buy it lmao
btw nice balfouri Tom!is this the one u got from tommy couple years back?i think i saw that sling while at his house.was tiny then!


----------



## _Lange (Nov 26, 2007)

That's a nice T you got there=)


----------



## AlainL (Nov 26, 2007)

Jackie said:


> Hey there. I was in a local shop today near my house just checking out all the new critters they had a couple of cobalt blues that caught my eye. Of course I ended up taking home two, out of the three (now I feel bad I might have to go back for him), but one of them just seems a little... weird? I'm not sure but the colors are a little off from the pictures I've seen, but it sure has the attitude of a cobalt.
> 
> Anyone have a clue?


I would think this is a joke but the bark at the bottom of your terra make me believe that you have no idea what you have in hand.


----------



## Lorgakor (Nov 26, 2007)

It is a joke Alain, it was put in that container as part of the joke. The post at the top of this page mentions that the spider was being rehoused at the time.


----------



## AlainL (Nov 26, 2007)

Lorgakor said:


> It is a joke Alain, it was put in that container as part of the joke. The post at the top of this page mentions that the spider was being rehoused at the time.


Oh shoot I should of read the whole thing, my bad:wall: 
Pretty good joke.


----------



## Jackie (Nov 26, 2007)

Hehehe we got you! I had like 6 or 7 PMs, mostly from talkenlate. C'mon now how dumb would I be if I really thought that was a cobalt? Haha.

Sorry to work you all up, just looking for a laugh


----------



## Hedorah99 (Nov 26, 2007)

Jackie said:


> Hehehe we got you! I had like 6 or 7 PMs, mostly from talkenlate. C'mon now how dumb would I be if I really thought that was a cobalt? Haha.
> 
> Sorry to work you all up, just looking for a laugh


YOu got some laughs out of me on several levels.


----------



## Philth (Nov 27, 2007)

> btw nice balfouri Tom!is this the one u got from tommy couple years back?i think i saw that sling while at his house.was tiny then!


Yup, He was nice enough to care for them when I was in Costa Rica for a couple of weeks.
Later, Tom


----------



## syndicate (Nov 27, 2007)

very nice man!


----------



## Avix4me (Nov 27, 2007)

we also got lucky, at one of our local pet shops we got 3 rose hair sling for a dollar each! (they thought they were oklahoma brown slings, lol!)


----------



## pinkzebra (Nov 29, 2007)

Damn! That is a painfully beautiful T!! Congrats!


----------

